# SD oder DDR Ram erkennen !



## Leola13 (8. Juli 2009)

Hai,

erst einmal ein bisschen Hintergrund :

Ich soll bei einer Bekannten meiner Frau (Alter > 60) bei einem Pentium PC (altes Model, 2,6 Ghz) den Speicher erweitern. 256 MB sind installiert, 512 MB werden benötigt.

Nun gehe ich davon aus, dass ich einen SD Riegel benötige.

... aber wie kann ich  *optisch* erkennen, was ich benötige, bzw. wie kann ich ohne Zusatzprogramm dies herausbekommen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Kai008 (8. Juli 2009)

"149" ist DDR.
Übrigens haben SD 2 Füßchen, DDR 1. Und SD ist viel kleiner, aber ohne Vergleichsmuster erkennt man das imho nur wenn man die Slots anschaut. Die sind im Vergleich zu DDR echt mickrig.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> .....512 MB werden benötigt.


Sagt wer?

Bei zu wenig RAM nützt die schnellste CPU nichts mehr.
Und 2,6 Ghz sind schon nicht ohne.
Wenn es tatsächlich ein Pentium ist, dann ist es ein Pentium 4 (evtl. aber auch schon ein Pentium D).
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Win XP installiert ist?
Nun, zum starten langen 512 MB aus.
Aber "blätter" mal eine Stunde intensiv bei eBay rum..... da sind dann gleich mal 300-400 MB RAM belegt (nur für eBay).
Windows selbst braucht natürlich auch RAM.
Dann evtl. noch nebenbei einen Brief schreiben oder so..... und schon ist die Kiste nurnoch am auslagern.
Geiz ist zwar geil, aber hier würde man ganz klar an der falschen Stelle sparen.

Meine ehrliche Meinung ist, dass alles unter 1 GB RAM rausgeschmissenes Geld wäre.
Bei einem Pentium 4 besteht die Hoffnung dass DDR-RAM oder DDR2-RAM verbaut ist.
Im gegensatz zu SD-RAM bekommt man bei DDR-RAM bzw. DDR2-RAM noch relativ viel Speicher für wenig Geld. 
Ich würde mich allerdings sicherheitshalber schlau machen wie viel RAM das Board max. verträgt.

Nun zum RAM:
SD-RAM hat eine Einkerbung pro Seite.
DDR/DDR2/DDR3 haben jeweils 2 Einkerbungen pro Seite.

Wie unterscheidet man nun aber die DDR Varianten zueinander?
DDR hat runde Einkerbungen und grosse Speicherchips, die Speicherchips sind also quasi in "voller Bauhöhe".
DDR2 hat auch runde Einkerbungen aber kleinere Speicherchips..... quasi "halbe Bauhöhe".
DDR3 hat eckige Einkerbungen.

Sehr gut zu erkennen bei Wikipedia:
SD-RAM --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronous_Dynamic_Random_Access_Memory
DDR/DDR2/DDR3 --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR-SDRAM

Allerdings ist auch der Speichertakt zu beachten.
Ein Blick ins Handbuch hilft hier weiter.
Der Speichertakt ist zwar abwärtskompatibel, aber nicht aufwärtskompatibel.
Du kannst also z.B. PC-3200 verbauen wenn das Board PC-1600 verlangt..... dann läuft der RAM halt einfach nur mit PC-1600. 
Aber Du kannst i.d.R. kein PC-1600 verbauen wenn das Board PC-3200 verlangt..... es sei denn dass sich der Speichertakt entspechend runtersetzen lässt..... was sich natürlich negativ auf die Leistung auswirkt.

So oder so wirst Du also nicht drumrum kommen herauszufinden welches Board verbaut ist und dann beim Hersteller nach einem Handbuch zu suchen.
Oder Du guckst ins Handbuch welches mit dem PC/Board mitgeliefert wurde. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juli 2009)

Hai,

danke schon mal an euch beide. Nach Ausbau und Vergleich mit den Bilder ist klar =>  DDR

(Wieso bin ich nicht auf Wikipedia gekommen ? )

@Dr.Dau :   Erst machst du mir Mut und dann machst du mich nieder. Soll heißen : Einfache Erklärung zur Erkennung und dann die nächste Hürde.

Handbuch nicht vorhanden, mal schaun was ich so rauskriegen kann, aber bei der Anwenderin reicht sicherlich ein Riegel. Wobei der natürlich grösser als 512 sein wird.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juli 2009)

Nicht immer, aber meistens, stehen der Hersteller und das Model irgendwo auf dem Board.
Schaue ggf. auch zwischen den Steckplätzen für die Erweiterungskarten nach..... dort werden solche Infos manchmal auch gerne untergebracht.
Evtl. steht auch irgendwo die Revision (rev.)..... möglicherweise auch nur kaum lesbar in irgendeiner Ecke.


----------

